# How many of you.... pester your puppy?



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Something I have always done with puppies is pester them. I had a rottweiler that you could do anything to and when my kids were little they rode her like a horse. Even my other dogs (blue heelers, shepherd mix, rottie mix, etc) that I have raised from puppyhood have been like that (minus the riding). You can pull on their ears, tails, lips, etc. I have gotten many compliments from people when they see how they are that way. My husband will quickly jump in and brag about how I pester the **** out of puppies everytime we have them. 
I've been doing the same with Knuckles. At random times throughout the day I will mess with his ears, lips, tail, paws, stick my hand in his mouth, take toys away, stick my hand in his food bowl, etc. I even do this while he's sleeping. 
So many people look at me like I have three heads when they find out what I've done. I just figure get them used to being picked on. 

Does anyone else do similar things with their puppies?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No. Respect the basic dignity of living things. I don't know where this idea came from that you have to treat a dog like he's lower than an amoeba in order to be his pack leader, but it drives me crazy. Pulling ears, pulling tails-- it causes pain and discomfort. Why would you want to teach your dog that you're the kind of person that arbitrarily causes pain and discomfort, just because you can? Dogs need a leader they can trust to be fair. When you come up to a dog and arbitrarily start jacking with it just to show you can, you're not being fair. 

Riding a dog like a horse isn't the best idea. What if the dog had arthritis or hip problems?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

No, the only pestering I do is to kiss her a lot. Once in awhile I will take her paw and rub her pads nicely. That's it. My pestering is affection only.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't say "pull", I said "mess with". I'm not going to deliberately cause a dog pain, thats just stupidity and a recipe for disaster. 

Ok, I guess I did say pull, now that I read it again, but I didn't mean it in the literal sense of the word.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I DO look in/at and handle the ears, paws, anus, genitals, face, teeth, etc during regular grooming, but pulling their tail just for the sake of tail-pulling? Nope.

Edit: looks like we typed at the same time. Yup, you said pull tails and pull ears. Obviously dogs need to be taught that it's ok to have their ears and tails handled (see above) but I still don't think there's any reason to do it while they're eating or sleeping. And riding a dog like a horse is just a bad idea. 
GSDs and Rotts are kind of notorious for back and hip problems, and ANY dog will lash out if it's in enough pain.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't pester my puppies / dogs. However, if they have an issue with having their teeth messed with, or ears being touched I will teach a command and reward when they comply. 

Example: Hondo didn't like his mouth being jacked with. So I taught "Let me see" where I'd open his mouth and look at his teeth. I'd reward with "Good boy!" and treat heavily. Now he doesn't mind at all. 

Example: Hondo is a LH and has long tail hairs. They get stepped on and accidently caught in the door etc. He started to get a little wary of having his tail jacked with. Couldn't blame him. So I make sure when I'm grooming to spend extra time on his tail (it needs it because of the long hair). And when we're walking through the house I'll run my hand down his back to his tail. He now has no reaction when I handle his tail. But I suppose this will be something I'll need to keep up with through out his life.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I am being completely misunderstood here and I feel like I'm sounding like a madman. Ok here's an example of what I do: right now Knuckles is laying on the floor, under the table, in front of me. He's just chillin', not asleep. I take my foot and rub his ears, nose & back with my toes/foot, tickle his paws, that sort of thing. Nothing that is going to cause him pain. 
I do NOT pull his tail, but I do grab it (not enough to "pull", he can easily pull his own tail out of my hand) just so he gets used to it being touched at different times.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I see what you're saying.  When they're cute like that especially it's hard not to want to pet their little ears and faces when they're sleeping. It's the only time they don't bite you!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

When my GSD was a puppy, believe me-he wasn't the one to be messed with and full grown now, he still sure isn't.

But no, I don't pester my puppies. Unless you count the time when my son and I played keep the ball away from Brutus. We went out in the backyard and threw it back and forth and Brutus ran back and forth chasing it until one of us dropped it and oh-boy that dog bum rushed us out of the way and took that ball and wouldn't let go of it for anything!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think I understand what you mean, I "handle" my pups ears, feet, mouth just for the sake of touching them and to make sure when I do have to do something it shouldn't be a big deal.
I think the most annoying thing I do to my dogs, mostly Lakota is kiss her face while making a big smooching noise while I'm doing it, pucker up baby moma wants a kiss!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I did handle Stosh like that when he was a puppy too, so he would be used to it. I still run my hand over his body, feet, tail, etc when he's laying still every once in a while now. But I never do it to tease or irritate him


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I think I see what you're saying.  When they're cute like that especially it's hard not to want to pet their little ears and faces when they're sleeping. It's the only time they don't bite you!


thats what I am trying to avoid in the future (and I've never had one of my dogs bite yet). Get them used to all sort of touches & petting because each person pets differently. Thats including toys & feeding. If they are eating, I want them to be ok with someone coming up along side of them and laying their hand on their back or something like that. Why someone would need to do that is besides the point, but this way if it does happen, my dogs are already used to being touched in that situation. 
I think it probably helps out at the vet, too, because I've had the vet comment on how easy it is for her to check my dogs' teeth, ears, etc. She said a lot of dogs will clamp down and refuse to open their mouth, she laughs that mine just "open wide!".


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

kiya said:


> I think I understand what you mean, I "handle" my pups ears, feet, mouth just for the sake of touching them and to make sure when I do have to do something it shouldn't be a big deal.
> I think the most annoying thing I do to my dogs, mostly Lakota is kiss her face while making a big smooching noise while I'm doing it, pucker up baby moma wants a kiss!


LoL, i love to kiss my doggy's snout too. I think she thinks i am weird.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Stella's Mom said:


> LoL, i love to kiss my doggy's snout too. I think she thinks i am weird.


I HATE dog kisses, so I teach my dogs to "snuggle". My golden will slobber anyone's face but she gets to me and she puts her nose under my chin and keeps her tongue to herself. Thats how she kisses me - drives my husband nuts because he doesn't want her tongue in his ear but she won't do the "snuggle" with anyone but me.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kittilicious said:


> I guess I am being completely misunderstood here and I feel like I'm sounding like a madman. Ok here's an example of what I do: right now Knuckles is laying on the floor, under the table, in front of me. He's just chillin', not asleep. I take my foot and rub his ears, nose & back with my toes/foot, tickle his paws, that sort of thing. Nothing that is going to cause him pain.
> I do NOT pull his tail, but I do grab it (not enough to "pull", he can easily pull his own tail out of my hand) just so he gets used to it being touched at different times.


I haven't read all the posts but I get your point. I act similarly with my dog. It is not disrespect, it is play. It desensitizes them and helps them be more relaxed and to have a 'sense of humor'. My dog will initiate play and loves being poked and prodded and pulled and held. If I stop she will come and put a paw on me or bow down and give me a yip to chase her or play with her.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't pester for pesterings sake I do put the puppy in the stand command and then lift each leg one by one and handle the leg, touch the nails, the pads. Lift his ears and tail, etc. I do all of this to keep him comfortable with being handled in case of grooming, injury or some other time when I need him to be comfortable with being handled. I would be careful of doing it to annoy him in case in the future I needed him to let me see an area....especially with our puppy who is going to be big (70lbs at 6 months) when he is full grown I need him to fully trust me so I can do the same with him.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kittilicious said:


> thats what I am trying to avoid in the future (and I've never had one of my dogs bite yet).


I'm talking about puppy nipping/mouthing. You want to kiss and snuggle their precious little faces, but those little puppy faces have little puppy teeth! So you do it while they're sleeping.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Well, Jaxon hates it when I blow in his face. He'll just go barking mad. Any other pestering is done by him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kittilicious said:


> I guess I am being completely misunderstood here and I feel like I'm sounding like a madman.


Refer to it as "handling desensitization" and everyone will know what you mean.  Puppies (and adult dogs too!) need lots of sleep so I wouldn't mess with him and wake him up while he's trying to nap, but it's good to set aside some time every day to get him used to being touched all over. We did this in puppy class, cradling them in our laps and touched ears, muzzles, feet, tails, and tummies with lots of happy praise and treats. Make a game out of it so it's fun for the puppy. We passed our pups around class too, to get them used to being handled by other people. 

Here's me with Halo wub: little pink puppy tummies!) 



















The woman handling Halo in these pics had a little dog - she was having a hard time holding onto my squirmy girl, lol!


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't heard the word pester in a long time, but it is a perfectly wonderful word. Of course I pester my puppies and my dogs and my cats and my grown son. In the USA south it's called "teasing." If we don't like you, we don't tease you. If we do, we do. So obviously if I like my animals I'm going to irritate them completely. When I "mess with" Jessie the collie, she barks her cussing bark at me. (Cussing bark is entirely different from all others.) Merry the Aussie grins like a lunatic. Patty the yellow dog gets a little sensitive sometimes, but goes round and round in glee the other times. The youngster Jenny pesters me a whole lot more than I pester her.

Yes. I most assuredly pester my animals. Inherited it from my mother, the cat pesterer.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Emoore said:


> No. Respect the basic dignity of living things. I don't know where this idea came from that you have to treat a dog like he's lower than an amoeba in order to be his pack leader, but it drives me crazy. Pulling ears, pulling tails-- it causes pain and discomfort. Why would you want to teach your dog that you're the kind of person that arbitrarily causes pain and discomfort, just because you can? Dogs need a leader they can trust to be fair. When you come up to a dog and arbitrarily start jacking with it just to show you can, you're not being fair.
> 
> Riding a dog like a horse isn't the best idea. What if the dog had arthritis or hip problems?


My (human) friends and I punch, push, and otherwise roughhouse each other, not to mention pranks and other generally tomfoolery just for the fun of it. Does it hurt? Sure, but thats what makes it fun and funny.

I do the same with my dogs. Walk up an goose her, and she doesn't act like it upsets or hurts her. Quite the contrary, she whips around and wants to play. She's like "Awww yeah! Dad wants to play... Take that!"

Has nothing to do with treating them "lower than an amoeba" and everything to do with rough physical play. Mine have always loved it...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Refer to it as "handling desensitization" and everyone will know what you mean.  Puppies (and adult dogs too!) need lots of sleep so I wouldn't mess with him and wake him up while he's trying to nap, but it's good to set aside some time every day to get him used to being touched all over. We did this in puppy class, cradling them in our laps and touched ears, muzzles, feet, tails, and tummies with lots of happy praise and treats. Make a game out of it so it's fun for the puppy. We passed our pups around class too, to get them used to being handled by other people.
> 
> Here's me with Halo wub: little pink puppy tummies!)
> 
> ...


OMG, if you passed me that puppy to work on desensitizing you probably wouldn't get her back.

SHE IS GORGEOUS. I want her!!!!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I feel better that everyone knows what I'm talking about, but I feel stupid for not knowing the right term


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I do it too! It's how we play. I can tell when my Gertie is having fun & she loves to be messed with. My beagle on the other hand isn't fond of that type of play & we don't do it with her. It has nothing to do with thinking less of the animal or treating them poorly.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Stella's Mom said:


> OMG, if you passed me that puppy to work on desensitizing you probably wouldn't get her back.
> 
> SHE IS GORGEOUS. I want her!!!!


:rofl: She's almost 3 years old now, but she was a pretty freakin' adorable puppy!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :rofl: She's almost 3 years old now, but she was a pretty freakin' adorable puppy!


If that is her in your avatar she is still freakin adorable. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

The most pestery thing I do is make my hands into claws, act like I am creeping up on her, saying, "I'm gonnaaaaaaaa...................." and then grabbing her rump and yelling "GET THE PUPPY!" I can't help myself, it is just hilarious how she stands all still and looks over her shoulder waiting, waiting, waiting for the grab and then she leaps up and pounces away wagging her tail. Sometimes it probably annoys her 

As for the handling bit, when she was little I started using words for each thing. As I'd touch her ears I'd say "ears," when I had to wipe gunk out of her eyes I'd say "face" and she also knows "paws" and "teeth". So this way she knows what to expect and has no issue allowing me to mess with her body parts.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BR870 said:


> My (human) friends and I punch, push, and otherwise roughhouse each other, not to mention pranks and other generally tomfoolery just for the fun of it. Does it hurt? Sure, but thats what makes it fun and funny.
> 
> I do the same with my dogs. Walk up an goose her, and she doesn't act like it upsets or hurts her. Quite the contrary, she whips around and wants to play. She's like "Awww yeah! Dad wants to play... Take that!"
> 
> Has nothing to do with treating them "lower than an amoeba" and everything to do with rough physical play. Mine have always loved it...


Playing roughly when everybody knows we're playing is a lot of fun! Jacking with a dog-- or a person-- who's trying to sleep is something else. I roughhouse with my friends too, but if you try to punch me while I'm sleeping things will get real serious real quick. When I'm roused quickly from a sound sleep, I don't come up smiling and happy. I come up ready to fight. Plus, the original post said "pull ears" and "pull tail." OP explained a little further that it's not what she does, but I still maintain that it's wrong to pull a dog's ears and tail. Especially when they're sleeping.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Even when Mauser was a baby (10 weeks old) he LOVED to play Whack a Puppy!

It's like Whack-A-Mole but with dogs. 

I take an empty paper towel tube and chase Mauser around the kitchen, whacking him all over with it.

He LOOOOOOOVES that game!!! His objective is to get hold of the tube so he can run off with it. My objective is to keep him from grabbing it while still whacking him.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Best thing in the world to get your dog used to being handled and poked and prodded! Not to hurt the pup but just to get them used to it so they don't snap at someone who does it when they are adults, esp. if they are ever to be around children.

For example i like to grab my dogs tail every now and then - not hard enough to hurt him of course but enough so he knows that someone has grabbed him. 

He ignores it now and just keeps moving. And grab him by his snout and hold it - he generally just lets me do it and looks at me but once in a while he realizes we are playing and will start to grab my hand until I say "OW" and then he starts licking like crazy.

Just playing with the dog!

Should be able to touch your dog anywhere and any time without any negative reaction whatsoever.

Not to mention taking anything out of his mouth at any time! (different story!)


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Should be able to touch your dog anywhere and any time without any negative reaction whatsoever.
> 
> Not to mention taking anything out of his mouth at any time! (different story!)


Exactly! That is what I am trying to/always have achieved by doing this behavior with them. 



> OP explained a little further that it's not what she does, but I still maintain that it's wrong to pull a dog's ears and tail. Especially when they're sleeping.


Why not? Not the pulling part - I will say again I DO NOT PULL. But yes, I wake the puppy up by messing with him (not constantly, obviously), because as an adult I don't want him startled out of sleep and turn and bite.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kittilicious said:


> Why not? Not the pulling part - I will say again I DO NOT PULL. But yes, I wake the puppy up by messing with him (not constantly, obviously), because as an adult I don't want him startled out of sleep and turn and bite.


Obviously, we don't all have to tiptoe around and keep quiet because the dog is sleeping, but to me going up and purposefully waking an animal that is sleeping for the heck of it is just. . . . .mean-spirited. Like poking a bear through the bars of its cage. 

It's just personal preference. I don't believe we have a god-given right to treat animals however we feel like. I believe we should treat others the way we want to be treated and that includes dogs (within reason). I don't shake my husband awake in the middle of the night just for the lols. I don't have kids but if I did I wouldn't periodically go into their room, banging on pots and pans just so they'd have a sweet disposition in case I ever need to wake them up.


I also don't mess with my dogs' food while they're eating, but times I _have_ had to pick their food back up for some reason, or wake them up for some reason, I've never had the slightest issue.


----------

